# CTD 2500/3500 trans the same?



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Pretty much like the title says , do they use the same transmission? in 4x4? 4x2?
Steve


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

What year cummins? The second gens all had either the 47rh or the 47re.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

4th gen 2500 trucks are available with either the G56 manual, 68RFE auto. In the 3500 the Aisin hd auto is also available for an extra 2K. People towing heavy spring for the Aison.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

2003 thru 2006 Automatic


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Early 03 will be 47RE, that's for the standard output. Some 03 HO's had the 47, but most had the 48RE. Once you get to 04 they're all the 48RE.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Does the cummins come in an HO ? Just double checking, any '04 2500 or 3500 CTD will be the 48RE ?
Steve
PS reason for the question is I own some 2500's (gas) and do not like the trans shifting in them. To be fair they are geared a little higher than my diesel's
Steve


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Yes. SO HP is 235 or 250 for MY 03/4. HO HP for MY03/4 is 305. Once you get to late 04 and up, they're all 325 HP. 

The earlier motors are somewhat known for dropping valve seats (235/250/305) and the newer motors are somewhat known for providing the owner will slightly well done pistons (325) if you don't pay attention if there's a programmer on the truck, or if you don't pay attention to EGT's even stock on long grades, etc.

An 04 in either engine *should* be a 48RE. I can't remember how to tell the differences or I'd tell you. Some people will say look it up by the VIN...that's a bunch of BS. We have a late 03 that the VIN says 48RE, it's actually a 47RE. Bought it new/ordered it, so I know it wasn't changed around by a previous owner.

The guts of the 48RE are stronger if I remember right. But they're still notoriously weak even with stock power.

I *THINK* the trans is different from 2WD to 4WD, but the difference is in the tailhousing/OD section.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

I have to disagree. When left stock these trucks rarely have problems. Add a programmer and all bets are off. Stock trucks ( 03-04) will not heat the valve seats enough to cause trouble no matter how long the grade. Later models are safe at egt temps of 1500F for extended periods.Given stock fueling parameters they will not run any hotter than this. Well maintained trannys last towing heavy. But all of this is on a stock truck.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

To each their own. 03 has been stock from day 1 and it dropped 2 valve seats under 100K. My 04.5 melted 2 pistons bone stock at under 1300 degrees at 60K. Add to that injector issues galore, due to ****** fuel filtration from Dodge, that doesn't even meet Cummins spec.

No engine issues with my 04.5 since it got the programmer at 90K.

And the transmissions aren't worth a **** at stock power. Especially pushing snow.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

Your experience is totally opposite of mine.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

jhenderson9196;1982242 said:


> Your experience is totally opposite of mine.


Sorry. I just get a little grouchy every time I have to think about all the issues we've had with our Dodges.

Kinda like Oomkees with Ford.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

No experience with with newer ones. I have 7 Dodges as of right now. One with 140K that just started to have the TQ lock and unlock. In the 80's I had a 727 auto drop a reverse band. But nothing else. I have never seen problems with them, just hear about it.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

John_DeereGreen;1982194 said:


> To each their own. , due to ****** fuel filtration from Dodge, that doesn't even meet Cummins spec.
> 
> No engine issues with my 04.5 since it got the programmer at 90K.
> 
> And the transmissions aren't worth a **** at stock power. Especially pushing snow.


To each his own his own..... fuel filtration is on you as your truck came with a fleet guard fuel filter.
And where you got your fuel from. And you can buy filters with a lower micron ratting that are also 
fleetguard ( owned by cummins) and it's where ram gets its replacement filters from.
Just different bagging

Tuners and the folks who turn up the HP are notorious for problems from engine to trannys

Sure I have replaced 2 trannys in the gasser, 126k as its used hard.
It's funny as its those who are hardest on them who complain the loudest
Jmo

I like my 68rfe more than my 47re

every mfg has issues with tranneys and engines

Yes the tranneys are the same unless they ordered a Alison.
The Alison is not available in every diesel truck.
I thought it was only offered in a CC and a cc has a limited top end, around 75 mph max


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

SnoFarmer;1982303 said:


> To each his own his own..... fuel filtration is on you as your truck came with a fleet guard fuel filter.
> And where you got your fuel from. And you can buy filters with a lower micron ratting that are also
> fleetguard ( owned by cummins) and it's where ram gets its replacement filters from.
> Just different bagging
> ...


Always put OEM from the dealer parts. So therefore, it's on Mopar/Cummins.

After the tuner it's been trouble free engine, and if I hadn't cheaped out the first time on the trans it would have been trouble free.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

John_DeereGreen;1982323 said:


> Always put OEM from the dealer parts. So therefore, it's on Mopar/Cummins.
> 
> After the tuner it's been trouble free engine, and if I hadn't cheaped out the first time on the trans it would have been trouble free.


Do you drain them every couple of tanks of fuel?
Change it out every 15k.
Only get fuel from a high volume station?

I went a couple of steps better in fuel filtration than the oem 
While useing the stock filter housing.
More can go wrong with diesel fuel than contamation from dirt.

With stock hp the tranneys are holding up well.
And driving style also plays a big role.

With the 68 there was a hard down shift from 4th to 3rd
There is a flash for this and a relearn on the tranny, cupped with learning how to operate the 68 pretty much eliminated it.

Then on the high millage 68's (200k ) the plunger in the valve body can stick in the bore.
A new anodized valve body will correct this.
I have 78k on it so I might change it out at around 100k.


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

What tranny do the 2005 2500 4x4s have with the 5.7? I'm looking @ a used truck & don't want to get stuck with another 47re like my 99 2500 has.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Snow Commandor;2018682 said:


> What tranny do the 2005 2500 4x4s have with the 5.7? I'm looking @ a used truck & don't want to get stuck with another 47re like my 99 2500 has.


Same one - If you keep them cool and do not beat the crap out of them they will last.


----------

